# Aldi Electric Stainless Steel Urn $50



## Bribie G (30/7/09)

But it's only about 10 litres. However it looks similar to a Crown Urn and has all that functionality except it's 'honey I shrunk the urn' :unsure: 

Lumina brand, I've got a few Luminas like my veg steamer, sandwich press etc, very good quality gear.

Got me thinking it would be great for doing a mini biab five litre experimental brews. Not interested myself but for someone doing partials it would be a handy little item for around a 1 to 1.5 kg grain bill. Brew on your coffeee table !

I'll PM Brewer Pete as I know he's doing a series of 5L brews as an experiment.


----------



## BOG (30/7/09)

I have one. Takes a while to heat a full urn from cold tap water but is an easy way to get Mash in water for a small batch.

Note the tap will not take a hose. too small.


BOG


----------



## pdilley (30/7/09)

BribieG said:


> I'll PM Brewer Pete as I know he's doing a series of 5L brews as an experiment.



I found this:
http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_5064.htm

But its an 8.8 Litre for $59 so maybe not the right one? or misprint online for specifications?

Does it look physically like the one you saw in the store?

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/09)

Same one, reduced to clear to $49.95 at our local ALDI on the island here.


----------



## pdilley (30/7/09)

Ok without a Watt rating on the heater element I won't be able to do anything but guess.



IF this URN comes with a 600 Watt heating element, in a perfect world brew session:

If have to raise 50 degrees C to reach Mash Temp (say assume water already 16 C): 52 minutes.
If you have to then raise to Boiling to start the boil (say assume Mash temp is 66 C): 35 Minutes
Time at full energy required for heating 1 hour 27 minutes. (close enough to 1.5 hours) = 0.9kW electricity
Amps hit on your circuit = 2.5 Amps
Add partial electricity over the Mash time and Boiling Time and add to 0.9kW for total electricity consumption per brew.

Note: If buying three of these say to get 26 Litres of hot water for a full size batch then tripple the amounts used for electrical consumption but assuming all three running at once the times will be the same.



NOW IF this URN comes with a 1000 Watt heating element, in a perfect world brew session:
If have to raise 50 degrees C to reach Mash Temp (say assume water already 16 C): 30 minutes.
If you have to then raise to Boiling to start the boil (say assume Mash temp is 66 C): 21 Minutes
Time at full energy required for heating 51 minutes = 0.85 kW electricity
Amps hit on your circuit = 4.16 Amps
Add partial electricity over the Mash time and Boiling Time and add to 0.85kW for total electricity consumption per brew.

Note: If buying three of these say to get 26 Litres of hot water for a full size batch then tripple the amounts used for electrical consumption but assuming all three running at once the times will be the same.


Again need an actual heater element rating to get an exact answer.


I think I should put this and BTUs for NG/LPG in my brewing program I'm writing, seems handy enough to evaluate which gear to get next. 

EDIT: 600 Watts is about 2,048 BTUs per hour. Drawing 2.5A
EDIT: 1000 Watts is about 3,412 BTUs per hour. Drawing 4.16A
EDIT: 2400 Watts is about 8,190 BTUs per hour. Drawing 10A
EDIT: 3600 Watts is about 12,283 BTUs per hour. Drawing 15A
EDIT: 4800 Watts is about 16,378 BTUs per hour. Drawing 20A

A 6" Jet Burner can develop 100,000 BTUs of heat
A 8" Jet Burner can develop 200,000 BTUs of heat
A 10" Jet Burner can develop 320,000 BTUs of heat
A 14" Jet Burner can develop 440,000 BTUs of heat
A 19" Jet Burner can develop 880,000 BTUs of heat
Of course you have to calculate losses due to restricted size of gas pipe to NG, or regulator restriction of flow to LPG and the caloric difference between NG and LPG and the loss in transferring heat to the pot through a set distance through the air... yadda yadda yadda but lots of room to get efficiency raises

A 19" will scare the shit out of your neighbor for sure 



Jet Burners The high heat jet burner has been around since the early 1900's and has proven to be one of the best systems for applications that require a great deal of heat. These high heat, cast iron jet burners can produce up to 432,000 BTU of heat per square foot of burner area, require no adjustments, and develop temperatures of up to 1900 degrees F. Roofing contractors use the big cast iron jet burner as a roofing tar pot heater and asphalt heaters . Imagine the uses of jet burners like this in outdoor cooking when you need to get a really BIG pot up to temperature right away. The high heat cast iron jet burner will be shipped outfitted for propane use unless the natural gas version is requested. Optimum distance from burner tips to cooking surface is 16". These big, bad cast iron burners are hard to find and they deliver serious heat like no others.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (30/7/09)

For anyone thinking of buying one of these ...... Make sure you take it out of the box as I bought one and it leaked like a bitch through the base . Finally found the receipt swapped for another one .got this one out of box at home and it looked like the leaning tower in Italy . base was good and the top part was good but they didn't join correctly .Third one seems OK . Good urn but be careful and keep receipt as they won't even talk about a swap without one ,Even though Lumina only make this model for Aldi.

My 2c worth 
Buster


----------



## Batz (30/7/09)

It would make a good HERMS, I use a small urn for my HERMS set up and it works a treat.

Batz


----------



## Yob (30/4/14)

Batz said:


> It would make a good HERMS, I use a small urn for my HERMS set up and it works a treat.
> 
> Batz


BAM!

Just looking at one of these for exactly that purpose. Can you post a pic Batz? How did you mount the coil?

Might go ahead and hit the button on one  h34r:

I havnt built anything in months.. starting to get the shakes 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## NewtownClown (30/4/14)

Mitternacht Brauer said:


> ...*keep receipt as they won't even talk about a swap without one...*
> 
> My 2c worth
> Buster


That contravenes consumer rights. A receipt is not required for a return or refund for there are a myriad of ways to prove a product was purchased from a shop.


----------



## Florian (30/4/14)

Yob said:


> BAM!
> 
> Just looking at one of these for exactly that purpose. Can you post a pic Batz? How did you mount the coil?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Winkle is now in possession of said HERMS unit, although Batz still might have some photos...

I grabbed one last year at Aldi for $30, it's 8.8L and my sparge volume for the BM is exactly... one urn full! Couldn't be any easier.


----------



## Jez (30/4/14)

I use a small urn for my HERMS also and use these nickel-plated cable glands from Jaycar thru the lid to hold the coil in place:

http://m.jaycar.com.au/m_productView.asp?ID=HP0748


----------



## Yob (30/4/14)

aah see thats the thing, I like to mount (as I have currently) the coil in and out through the wall of the pot, in at the top and out at the bottom, that way, it drains itself under gravity when I shut it down making it much easier to clean.

Id like to keep that going with the Urn idea.. I imagine that getting the seal will be tricky..




Currently setup like this in a BigW 19 L pot


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/4/14)

Don't think it will work, Yob. Most of those little urns are double walled ( or at least my Aldi one is) and getting it to seal properly would be nigh on impossible.


----------



## mxd (30/4/14)

at the bottom of this pic you can sort of make out how my original HX was done, if you have a immersion thingy (as there is no heating on the urn) and would like to borrow to try let me know.

my current one  (nevs coil and kettle) works fine in a 80 ltr MLT


----------



## Florian (30/4/14)

Fat Bastard said:


> Don't think it will work, Yob. Most of those little urns are double walled ( or at least my Aldi one is) and getting it to seal properly would be nigh on impossible.


Could always cut out a hole in the outer layer to get a better seal.


----------



## Yob (30/4/14)

thanks mxd, my BigW one is still going strong, just been thinking about a tidy upgrade is all, make it all a bit neater and what not, I currently use an immersion element with it and was thinking an Urn may tidy it up a bit


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/4/14)

Florian said:


> Could always cut out a hole in the outer layer to get a better seal.


The jacket is pretty thin! I think you'd be hard pressed to do it. However after having a think about mine, you could possibly have it going through the tap hole and returning via the sight glass hole at the top. That whole section is single wall.


----------



## stakka82 (30/4/14)

I got a 10l off eBay a year ago for bm sparge. It's a little trooper. It heats from ambient to boiling in about 30 mind and I have considered doing a 5l biab for kicks too. It was $50-60 delivered


----------

